# Kids today..



## Mrs. Krabappel (Oct 25, 2012)

I found this interesting.    I don't pretend to know if all of it is accurate.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 26, 2012)

Not really sure about that safe sex thing. I've never had sex with a safe so have no idea if it is good or not.


----------



## fossil (Oct 26, 2012)

Swell...nobody wants to be a scientist or an engineer.


----------



## Jack Straw (Oct 26, 2012)

1980's-We had the big comb in our back pocket and the music was very bad


----------



## pen (Oct 26, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> 1980's-We had the big comb in our back pocket and the music was very bad


 
Not all of it!


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Oct 26, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> 1980's-We had the big comb in our back pocket and the music was very bad


 
Yep...some of it was pretty bad.  It sure didnt help that MTV came out and the only videos were British and German....


----------



## fossil (Oct 26, 2012)

Don't remember much about the '80's.  I was still hung over from the '60's.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Oct 26, 2012)

fossil said:


> Don't remember much about the '80's. I was still hung over from the '60's.


 
I grew up in the 80s and there is alot of it that I sure wish I couldnt remember...


----------



## Agent (Oct 27, 2012)

Wish I could help vet this for accuracy, but I'd have to wait at least 18 years for it to apply to me.

P.S. - The music is still pretty awful.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Oct 27, 2012)

I dont miss the hair at all


----------



## Elderthewelder (Oct 27, 2012)

fossil said:


> Swell...nobody wants to be a scientist or an engineer.


 
My kid is pursuing a chemical engineering degree, he is a sophomore at WSU


----------



## fossil (Oct 27, 2012)

Elderthewelder said:


> My kid is pursuing a chemical engineering degree, he is a sophomore at WSU


 
Excellent!  I hope he aspires to, and attains, Tau Beta Pi membership...and maybe a Master's (eh, Dad?).  Heck of a good ticket to ride, I'd say.  I'm sure you're quite proud of him, as I would be.  Rick


----------



## djblech (Oct 27, 2012)

I have one daughter with a degree in accounting, and one with her master's in health information management. Daughter #3 graduates in May from the U of MN with a journalism-public relations degree. We'll see how that works out.
Doug


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 28, 2012)

djblech said:


> I have one daughter with a degree in accounting, and one with her master's in health information management. Daughter #3 graduates in May from the U of MN with a journalism-public relations degree. We'll see how that works out.
> Doug


 
Hehheh . . . not to discourage you, but I have a BS in Communications with the concentration in Journalism . . . and I'm a Public Education Officer at a Fire Department . . . although truth be told . . . probably pays more and has more of a future than a career in print journalism.


----------



## ScotO (Oct 28, 2012)

AAAhhhhh, the 80's. Break-dancing, skateboarding, big hair bands....

I had lots of fun in the 80's, not to mention the rocking mullet in the late 80's that I sported.....

I miss my teenage years, but there are some aspects of it I could do without remembering!


----------



## Jack Straw (Oct 28, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> AAAAhhhhh, the 80's.  Break-dancing, skateboarding, big hair bands....
> 
> I had lots of fun in the 80's, not to mention the rocking mullet in the late 80's that I sported.....
> 
> I miss my teenage years, but there are some aspects of it I could do without remembering!



Mullet? Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## ScotO (Oct 28, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> Mullet? Pics or it didn't happen!


 I'll have to dig into the archives for that one......Yeah, I had a mullet.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Oct 28, 2012)

Just curious did you have a rats tale too ?  That was the worst hair style ever 

Pete


----------



## Jack Straw (Oct 28, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I'll have to dig into the archives for that one......Yeah, I had a mullet.




Is this you Scotty?


----------



## ScotO (Oct 28, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> Is this you Scotty?


Almost!!


----------



## ScotO (Oct 28, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Just curious did you have a rats tale too ?  That was the worst hair style ever
> 
> Pete


Fortunately, NO!  My parents wouldn't allow it, thank God!  Speaking of a rat tail, saw a youngster the other week with one....he couldn't have been older than 8!

Gotta love central PA!


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 28, 2012)

Mullet? Me? Nah...


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 1, 2012)

Interesting that the percentage of hs dropouts has increased. About 1.3 Million per year nationwide. Wonder what they plan to do (or not do) for a living?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 1, 2012)

I had hair in the 80's as well. Different times- I even had a crucifix in that second pic (yessir- very different times  )

Circa 1987 with my buddy Dave- sporting Corrosion of Conformity and The Cure shirts


----------



## begreen (Nov 2, 2012)

I had hair then too, more like a fro. My hair was curly up until I was about 55.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 2, 2012)

My hair used to be thick and my waist thin,now its the opposite. Damn gravity and age.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 2, 2012)

begreen said:


> I had hair then too, more like a fro. My hair was curly up until I was about 55.


Fr some reason BG i though you were younger, mid 30s  I guess i think of Eco friendly guys as a younger generation.


----------



## jeromehdmc (Nov 3, 2012)

Adios, just the other day I went for a bike ride and put some C.O.C. in.
Even today they still don't sound too bad, I don't know why they didn't make it big.


----------



## begreen (Nov 4, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Fr some reason BG i though you were younger, mid 30s I guess i think of Eco friendly guys as a younger generation.


 
Thanks. A lot of environmental stuff came out in the 60's stimulated by Rachel Carlson, Stewart Brand, Mother Earth News, and evolving with Avory Lovins, Carl Sagan, etc. Our generation was the one that reflected back on that beautiful blue marble spaceship called planet earth for the first time. It was a pivotal moment and my mind resonated to people trying to do things smarter. This is what evolution is supposed to be about.


----------



## Tramontana (Nov 4, 2012)

Sorry for being macabre, but I'm becoming more and more skeptical of today's youth.

I've been wondering for some time, is it merely the fact that news, especially tragic news, is more widely distributed, or are children becoming more and more violent?

I don't remember ever hearing of violence committed by minors when I was growing up.

Just weeks ago, a 17 year old was arrested and charged for abducting, killing, then mutilating a 10 year old girl on her way to school.    This past summer a 20-something year old grad student opened fire in a local theater and killed 24.  Several years ago it was the shootings at Columbine.

I just don't get what is going on?!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 4, 2012)

Tramontana said:


> Sorry for being macabre, but I'm becoming more and more skeptical of today's youth.
> 
> I've been wondering for some time, is it merely the fact that news, especially tragic news, is more widely distributed, or are children becoming more and more violent?
> 
> ...



Violent crime is down. Violent crime for youths spiked in the early 90s, but is down overall since the  80s


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 4, 2012)

Tramontana said:


> Sorry for being macabre, but I'm becoming more and more skeptical of today's youth.
> I just don't get what is going on?!


In my back yard it seems very few teens are working. When i was a Teenager ,I and most of my friends had jobs.We didnt have time to be out getting in trouble. I see a lot of parents just give them money . In many cases the more you do for them the less they want to do for themselves. I have a lot of neices and nephews like that.


----------

